# ATF level checking and topping-up.



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Can anyone help me with this one.

Do I check when running, running norm temp, or just started-up, or whatever??

Where is the liquid topped up ?

I am considering altering pressures etc in the AT, anyone done that bit, it was suggested to be a idea from a GM mechanic, aparrently you can change a few things, and get more bite from gear-change, less semi-slip etc when you boot it.

2 questions there, any ideas?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you don't know where to top off your trans fluid, how can you possibly be considering reworking the innards of the trans


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Simple.

I am not too familiar with this box, and I know of a few types, with diff methods of filling/checking etc.

I wondered if anyone had a few tips etc.

I remeber a few yrs ago, many owners of S2 Peugeots could not get to grips with checking their tranfer boxes, and when. I helped a few guys, as the manual had an idea which was not very feasible, and did not mention a few things.

As far as I know, it may be a dip-stick top-up...!!

Reading said D/stick says temp etc, but, is this with it running or not, there are a few ineurope that dont run when checking....

This is why, this motor is a new one to me, and I am plodding on in absence of relevant data.

I want to get the box to snap harder at holdin(lock-up) etc, that is the plan, a few say its the TPS you need to start at, some say higher pressure, valves etc...

From where I start, which is totally standard, and then build upon it, I was, even though the guy who sold it me said it had been serviced, I just dont trust anyone selling me a car...!!!

Only Autos I've had have been a BMW 318is, Opel Corsa, Mitzi Pajero, and Sierra auto.

Until now, you can see, i've been a stick driver, and the autos I have owned have diff ways to fill, level etc!


----------

